# First drive for my little man



## dreamcatcher (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

After months of ground driving I took my little man out for his first drive tonight. He did fabulous and I couldn't be happier! Its been a long journey since I do not really have the space to work him or the help, but I finally got the hubby on board for a second hand.

He is 10 this year and has an amazing personality. He is always up for any challenge, over tarps, bridges, poles, down the road with cars driving by etc. We have done halter and he did real well as a youngster, but I really do not have any drive to enter a show ring again. He was bred for driving and I am sure he would excel, but I think we are just going for fun now




After a lifetime of big horses and showing Arabs, this is my first experience with training a mini and I couldn't have asked for a better student. I think he has taught me almost as much as I have taught him





I am hoping tomorrow I can get some pics to post. Just so excited and wanted to share.

Andrea and Thunder


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 9, 2012)

Congratulations! If he's the one in your avatar, he's lovely!

Leia


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 9, 2012)

YAY! Congrats. What a great feeling. I recently gave up "big" horses and just started driving and wish I'd started years before. What a hoot! Thanks to the help and support here, I'm learning a lot!


----------



## hippocampe (Aug 9, 2012)

Congratulations!! Oh pics would be fine






```
this is my first experience with training a mini and I couldn't have asked for a better student. I think he has taught me almost as much as I have taught him
```
It's exacltly the same for me with my little Icon... I'm still afoot behind a tire he's pulling, but the day will come...


----------



## Renolizzie (Aug 9, 2012)

How exciting for you. Pics would be great.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 9, 2012)

Congratulations! There is nothing like the thrill of knowing all that hard work is paying off and you and your horse have a whole new adventure to share together.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 9, 2012)

thank you everyone. Yes, he is the one in my avatar. Of course we are all partial to our babies, so I think he is wonderful. My mom used him as a herd sire after she retired his dad, but I have no plans on breeding or showing so he is just a pretty pet for me.

Here are two not so good pics. The harness was giving me some grief and I need to make some adjustments for a better fit plus he was slanted down slope a bit, so I am prepared for some critique. When he was shipped down from Washington I think some of the harness parts were misplaced so I have been piecing it together between the two sets I have. I guess a rummage through the barn at Dads house will be in order at my next visit.

I also attached a pic of him in action from a few years back. Ignore the web page listed, its no longer in use since moms passing.

I am just so excited! I have been reading all of the posts about first drives for some time and now I can join the club


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 9, 2012)

He's very handsome! The harness doesn't look too bad by any means, you just need to put the saddle back a bit further and tuck your wrap straps under before buckling. Breeching would be good too of course!



Seriously, you both look good and he's adorable. Can't wait to see your continued adventures!

BTW, where in WA did he come from? That's where I am.

Leia


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 9, 2012)

Leia, thats exactly what I was thinking for the harness. I have a breeching, but the straps are missing. He came from Port Ludlow, Wa where he was born and raised on moms ranch. there are two mares left that need homes so they may be posted soon, just not sure how to do it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2012)

Very exciting! Were you planning to drive and thought he was a candidate? Or did owning him and seeing his possibilities inspire you to drive?


----------



## Renolizzie (Aug 10, 2012)

I think he looks stunning and you should be very proud of yourself for accomplishing this huge goal.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 10, 2012)

Marsha,

I was more inspire by my own will to drive, lol! I knew he was a good candidate from the time he was a young colt. My mom bred him for performance and had intentions to show him single pleaseure. He was started as a 3y/o but my daughter was born and I moved back to California and he never made it to being hiched and driven, let alone shown. So now I have him and figured I might as well finish what was started. I am thinking he would be great at CDE and we have many facilities local that put them on.

Andrea


----------



## susanne (Aug 11, 2012)

What a beautiful horse, and quite a mover!

You are indeed in a great area for CDE, especially for VSEs. You should consider joining us at our beach drive Labor Day weekend at Long Beach. We always have a blast.


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 13, 2012)

Well done. We'll look forward to your progress!


----------

